# Philips 32PHG5000 No enciende



## flaco-urbano (Ago 25, 2016)

Al conectar el TV a la línea de 220v se pudo comprobar que la fuente de alimentación funciona de manera correcta.

Solución: El circuito integrado U705 (G5695T11U) se encuentra defectuoso, pues no provee los 3.3V.

Este integrado parece difícil conseguir por el momento, y se adaptó un AZ1085-ADJ y con esto el TV volvió a funcionar de manera correcta.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 25, 2016)

Ire integrando la documentación tanto para el colega como para que los maeses lo asistan de la mejor manera posible, y hecho de paso, quede en el foro. Ya chequeado, según la imagen, que sea la documentación adecuada.


Ver el archivo adjunto 147702
Buena dicha en la cuestión colega


----------

